# Intermitent Code PO500



## lhaeb (Aug 14, 2001)

My 99 Dolphin with Ford V-10 sets a driveability code every 2000 miles or so.
Ford cannot find anything wrong and they turn off the CE light and send me on
my way. Everything is OK for about 2000 miles and then the CE light comes on 
again with a PO500 code set. The code is for the speed sensor. I installed a new
one on my own and the CE light came on again with PO500 code set. At the time
the the CE light comes on the speedo does not work and the trans shifts harshly.
If any one else has had the same problem, I would appreciate knowing what the 
fix is.

Lee W. Haeberlein


----------



## battmain (Sep 8, 2001)

Intermitent Code PO500

quote:
My 99 Dolphin with Ford V-10 sets a driveability code every 2000 miles or so.
Everything is OK for about 2000 miles and then the CE light comes on 
again with a PO500 code set. The code is for the speed sensor. I installed a new
one on my own and the CE light came on again with PO500 code set. At the time
the the CE light comes on the speedo does not work and the trans shifts harshly.


It almost seems as if the sensor wire may be grounding out. Those intermittent problems can be a bear to find. You could post over at the OBD II forum and see if anybody can help over there.
You also have the ford-diesel page that has a forum for gassers.

http://www.obdii.com/cgi-bin/Ultimate.cgi?action=intro&BypassCookie=true

http://forums.ford-diesel.com/cgi-bin/ubbcgi/ultimatebb.cgi


----------

